# Let's hear some huntin' stories



## Timberhauler (May 10, 2007)

Whatever you like to hunt,it doesn't matter......I'm very big into deer hunting,normally we kill anywhere from 5 to 10 deer a year.We hardly buy any beef,we eat deer all year long.My wife decided she wanted to try her hand at it this past year,so I took her to a peice of land I have leased in Newbery...I have several big condo stands down there.I never had to teach her to shoot a rifle,she qualified expert in the marines,and shoots a perfect score by her department's standards..Using my .308,she sighted it in and off we went..We sat together in the stand that morning,she was looking out the back,and I was looking out the front,overlooking a soybean field.I started seeing deer as soon as it got light,so I got my rifle ready,they were about 400 yards out,but inching my way.I don't like to shoot outside of 300 yards,so I was just watching and waiting...She was directly behind me,and I couldn't see what was happening out her window,and just as I was about to squeeze off a shot at this decent little six pointer,her rifle broke the silence,and after I cleaned out my drawers I turned around to see what she just killed...She shot a very nice 8 pointer,to mention she made a 200 yard neck shot and dropped that deer in it's tracks...I'm almost ashamed to tell the story because I'm not sure I would have attempted that particular shot with that rifle,but she pulled it off like a pro....I learned from a cousin of mine who is a weapons instructor for our state's law enforcement academy that most all of the women he trains end up shooting better overall that men do on average..I'm not sure if this makes me feel better or not.


----------



## treebogan (May 11, 2007)

*Whoops!*

Talking about shooting with Ladies.When I was back home in New Zealand this summer,my girlfreind and I went out goat shooting.Pip was pretty new to firearms so after a few rabbit shooting trips with the.22 and a couple of hundred practice shots at targets we were after bigger game.So we snuk up on a big mob of goats,30,40 probably.Peering around a rock I told her to shoot the Billie first and then the furtherest so they will run towards us,my mini 14 has a suppressor on it and is made for culling pests like goats.So wham,wham, the Billie goes down,Pip starts hammering the Mob,I hand her the second 20 round mag and when she starts shooting the scope falls off!Two goats sep into the clearing and wham,wham,she tips both of them over!No scope/sights,head not even on the stock!All this with a total of a few weeks shooting experiance!I'm working in Norway now and we are now just freinds but that Mini 14 is in her closet!


----------



## Scooterbum (May 17, 2007)

Found out how fast my real tuff' buddy could climb a tree on this hunt.


----------



## PA Plumber (May 17, 2007)

*Snake*

It was 8 years ago this month. Last week of spring gobbler, I was on the side of a mountain working my way back to the truck. Had a diaphram call in my mouth and noticed something at my feet. For some reason I stepped over the "stick." 

The next thing I new the "stick" was rattling all curled up in strike mode, my turkey call was nearly in the back of my throat, the safety was off on my 12 ga. and I was pulling the trigger standing about 10' away. I took a short step closer to get a better look and it struck. I was too far away and it missed by at least 6 inches. When I got my nerves about me again, I took a stick and whacked the Timber Rattler a few times to "kill" it so I could mount it later. She had 11 rattle rings, was in yellow phase and a little over 5 1/2 foot long, with fangs just over 1 1/4" dripping venom. (I found out the yellow phase thing later.) I carried the "dead" snake down the mountan about 2 miles. I had to cross a stream with a cable bridge, 1/2" cable low and high. I didn't want to make two trips, so I tucked the decoy into my shirt and wedged it in the fanny pack strap. Gun tucked under one arm and the snake in the hand of that arm. My free hand I used to hold onto the high cable for balance across the cable bridge. The snakes head and tail were touching my right leg the whole way across.

When across the bridge, I reorganized my stuff and grabed the snake in the middle again and it curled around my arm, tight. I threw it down and it struck for the second time. Missed by a hair and I whacked it on the head again. Walked it back to the car (rental unit because my truck was in the body shop) and threw it in the trunk.

Drove home and called a couple of taxidermist to see about mounting it and found out they were not in season and I needed a permit. Oops. I thanked the fellow and checked on my "dead" rattle snake. By then the whole car and garage smelled like rotting roadkill from the scent glands of the reptile.

Popped the trunk and there was one mean, upset, very big snake rattling like crazy at me. Uh Oh!!

I grabbed a couple of my wife's 4' tomato stakes and headed back to where I got the snake from.

Pulled into the parking area and used the tomato stakes to gently lift the rattler from the trunk. It struck again. Man, I can't explain how fast those things are. It missed again, thank goodness and I was able to fling the snake into the edge of the parking area.

I didn't tell my wife the whole story until a few days later and she was hotter than a hornet.

Just so you all know, this is the 3 minute version. The 15 minute in person version is much better.


----------



## ShoerFast (May 17, 2007)

Okay, I got one, would have been to emberased to tell this one till I was about 18 . 

Shot my first deer at 14, every year, about a dozen of us would go for a week into the north woods of Minnesota. Being the youngest hunter, I was filled with so many stories on how a White-tail will sometimes just get the wind knocked out of them, and will play possum , but rip you to shreds if you touch them with there antlers and hoofs!

First deer I shot, coming around a beaver-pond not waisting any time, found out latter that my dad and uncle made several drives to press deer towards me, this one was from them!

As soon as I shot, the deer bounces off of a couple trees and somersaulted into a bunch of dead red-ferns. Now pumped up on adrenaline and hyped up on stories on how they will tear you up, that you should poke them in the eye with a stick before you touch them,,,,, make sure there dead!

Well I was not going to take any chances,,,,, you can keep your stick idea,,,, I had a better idea. Cranking another round into my 30-30 , I reached i bet 8' to test if the dear was dead,,,,, couldn't reach him,,,,, inching toward the deer, hammer back, finger on the trigger, I must have steeped on a dead stick that ran under the red-ferns,,,, and shuck-rattled some dried fern near the bucks rear hoofs,,,,, KABOOM! 

Scared so bad that I shot the top of that deers head off, antlers hanging by hide!

It must be true, you always remember your first one!


----------



## 2000ssm6 (May 22, 2007)

Mine is a little like the last post. Me and about 8 others were helping a friend look for a shot deer one late afternoon. We walked into the patch the deer "ran" into. At this time I'm crawling through a series of tunnels in the brush that is too thick to stand up. Using a flash light to see, I was sweeping it side to side looking for blood. Not knowing the deer(6pt.) is right in front of me I place my hand on his rear. The deer swings his head around and tries to take me out. I came out like a rat yelling, he horned me, he horned me. While I'm cleaning my pants out another goes in and ends him with some buckshot. Everyone talked shat to me for awhile....:biggrinbounce2:


----------



## ropensaddle (May 22, 2007)

Timberhauler said:


> Whatever you like to hunt,it doesn't matter......I'm very big into deer hunting,normally we kill anywhere from 5 to 10 deer a year.We hardly buy any beef,we eat deer all year long.My wife decided she wanted to try her hand at it this past year,so I took her to a peice of land I have leased in Newbery...I have several big condo stands down there.I never had to teach her to shoot a rifle,she qualified expert in the marines,and shoots a perfect score by her department's standards..Using my .308,she sighted it in and off we went..We sat together in the stand that morning,she was looking out the back,and I was looking out the front,overlooking a soybean field.I started seeing deer as soon as it got light,so I got my rifle ready,they were about 400 yards out,but inching my way.I don't like to shoot outside of 300 yards,so I was just watching and waiting...She was directly behind me,and I couldn't see what was happening out her window,and just as I was about to squeeze off a shot at this decent little six pointer,her rifle broke the silence,and after I cleaned out my drawers I turned around to see what she just killed...She shot a very nice 8 pointer,to mention she made a 200 yard neck shot and dropped that deer in it's tracks...I'm almost ashamed to tell the story because I'm not sure I would have attempted that particular shot with that rifle,but she pulled it off like a pro....I learned from a cousin of mine who is a weapons instructor for our state's law enforcement academy that most all of the women he trains end up shooting better overall that men do on average..I'm not sure if this makes me feel better or not.


Better not get caught foolin around feller lol.


----------



## ropensaddle (May 22, 2007)

Was hunting my favorite spot where I killed a pope and young
and kept seeing this huge close to 200 class buck every evening
fifty yards up hill just out of bow range! I decided to get off rubline
and move above him to set up for mourning hunt, everything right
got to stand thirty minutes before daylight! I was climbing the tree
got up on stand and pulled bow up, a limb knocked all but one arrow 
off and I thought about going back down but wanted to be quiet so
decided one arrow should do the trick! Well at 10 am my plan worked 
here he comes thirty yards broadside but on a walk and was not going 
to stop I came to draw followed him and released hit a vine and the buck
runs three steps and looks where arrow stuck in ground which put him
broadside at ten yards looking down hill a perfect shot I looked down at
the slew of arrows below then back at the buck. The buck finally moved
on and when out of sight and after enough time had passed the woods
got noisy with all sorts of profanity! If I had only got down and fetched 
them da>> arrows I would have taken another book deer. I never saw 
that deer again twelve points g2s 15 inch tall an rest of points tall with
great mass he still haunts me and I still hunt him but think he must be
nocturnal as if he were taken state record would be change and I would
have at least seen picture!!!!


----------



## Timberhauler (May 31, 2007)

Scooterbum said:


> Found out how fast my real tuff' buddy could climb a tree on this hunt.



I've had a few encounters with hogs myself...Nasty critters...But they make real good sausage...This past season I was hunting at the same place where my wife killed that deer,but I was alone and off in the woods in my climbing stand..I only went hunting that evening just to kill time,it was very late in the season and the deer seem to become invisible around here by this time..I had two doe tags,and at about 4:30 one lone doe came out..I decided to let her walk for a second,but then decided against it because there are too many does on this property.So I dropped the hammer,and she fell in her tracks.Less than a minute later a coyote came straight to where she was laying,so I wasted the coyote as well.I guess about five more minutes passed and I heard something steadily walking my way.It was a very nice nine pointer,and he stopped right under my stand.He finally started walking and I was able to get a shot off down through his shoulders..By 5:30 I had seen six more deer,and I couldn't help but drop one more.I only had four shots in my rifle so I was empty.The last one was a four pointer..I had never killed more than one deer in one hunt before this,and there have been so many seasons where I either only killed one,or none at all.I had to call several friends over to help me drag out the carnage.


----------



## Timberhauler (Jun 14, 2007)

I've been meaning to post this for a while.One of the most unforgetable hunts I have ever been on was with my wife.It was on a Friday,the kids were off to spend the nights with their grandparents,I got home from dropping them around 3PM,which meant she should have been home from work within 30 minutes,and we were gonna have a date night.She got home and told me that she was going to have to go back out because she had a warrant on someone...For whatever reason,that person needed to be had by Monday morning,I didn't ask why I never do,and she didn't tell,she never does..She told me that I could put on a vest and ride with her,she had already cleared it with the powers that be..So this was shaping up to be a very interesting date night..We went to the person's house first and he wasn't there,but his wife was and she said she didn't know when he was to be home.We then went to where he worked and he had already left.It was 5:30,so no suprise there.We went and got ourselves something to eat because she was planning to watch his house for a while,she said that she had been trying to track this guy all week and had no luck,so we thought this was gonna be an all night thing..After we ate,we drove past his house again and his car was there.We went to the door and he actually came out.This dude looked like someone I wouldn't want to mess with,and I knew we were looking for this guy,I knew what she was supposed to do,but seeing her actually do it was for some reason was a shock.She explained the situation to him,he tried to argue back at her at first,but she,very calmly and politely told him.."One way or another you're coming with me".I was a nervous wreck.She calmly cuffed him and led him to the car,then put on her gloves and cleaned out his pockets.My heart was still racing,she put him in the back seat,we both got in and she started asking him all of the stuff she needed for the arrest report.While she was doing this,she was casually writing everything down while smoking a cigarette at the same time.It was about a 20 minute ride to the jail,and she even had a conversation with him about the weather,then his wife and kids and then about his job.We dropped him off,and got to have our date after all.I was stunned the whole time.She went to his front door with the intention of taking him out of his house and putting him in jail like she was selling girl scout cookies.She is always telling me about some of her experiences out there.I see her suit up every morning and don't really think about what she's actually doing.She handled it kind of like delivering a newspaper,and I was about to have a heart attack the whole time.I guess why that's why I'm not in that business.I know it's unrelated to hunting animals,but it was a hunt,just of a different kind.


----------



## Timberhauler (Jun 15, 2007)

Here I was,I climb trees everyday and race through the woods on a dirtbike at speeds unimaginable for most except for the rest of the national pro's in the world.I also used to fight in toughman contests...I watched as my wife restrained this guy and made him completely helpless and for some reason I was about to crap my pants the whole time..I have never gotten soft hearted when it comes to hunting,I'll gun down most anything as long as I know we're gonna eat it...Even though this guy knew what he had coming I saw him sitting in the back of the car and felt kinda sorry for him..I even wondered what she would do if I turned him loose while she was back up on the porch talking to his wife...I guess in some ways she is more of a man than I am.


----------



## chainsawchick67 (Jun 19, 2007)

in 2001 I shot my 2nd buck. I used a horton crossbow. My dad wanted to take me out, I was NOT in the mood, I had an FFA meeting that night. I was just not in a huntin mood, after a good 20 minutes of listening to him gripe, i gave in and went. we got to our stands, he shimmies up his tree, i make it up mine and get situated. It was starting to get dark. i was ready to go so I loaded up my stuff and startd down the tre when my dad whistles at me and uses his hands to motion me back up the tree. I was not happy!! I get back up the tree and wait. well from where i was sitting, (which was about 20 feet in the woods, dad was right on the edge of the field at the woods, ) I couldnt see a thing. Im getting very angry, then I see this nice buck come out of the brush on my right side. Ok, so I get my bow up and wait. . . .wait. . .i cant get a goot shot, theres too much brush in the way. he takes a few steps and gets his left leg forward and his head is down so dad whistles real high pitched. the deer gets his head up, i clicked off the safety and shoot him from about . . . .50 feet from where I was. He took about 30 steps out into the field and dropped. It was beautiful!!! I almost fell outta my tree stand!!! I ended up dropping the bow(this did NOT make daddy happy!) any way, we get to lookin at the deer, ends up with 11 points. Very symetrical. Good kill, bled A LOT. I walk into my FFA meeting, bloody HEAD TO TOE!! the guys were pickin on me calling me G.I. Jane and askin who I just murdered, lil did they know, i nailed the deer!! They were VERY impressed!!


----------

